# Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?



## maesox (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor mir ein Echolot für die Schleppangelei u Spinnfischerei im Süßwasser anzuschaffen.Nur ist es bei dieser großen Auswahl an Geräten gar nicht so einfach#c;+

Es sollte ein einfach zu bedienendes portable Gerät sein.Farbe oder so schnick schnack brauch ich nicht.
Auch sollte es mir die Sprungschicht anzeigen können u eine ordentliche Auflösung haben.

Was könnt Ihr mir für eines empfehelen u wieviel €nen muß ich in etwa dafür hinblättern????

Vielen Dank Euch allen im vorraus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da rauskommt .... :m
bin wahrlich nicht der Echolotexperte, aber während meiner U_Bootfahrerzeit wurden Sprungschichten nur gefunden wenn man die Tiefen mal absucht, d.h. der Sensor dafür muß die Tiefen durchlaufen |kopfkrat
gibts sowas für Echolote ???? 
im Buch "Schleppangeln" ist auf einem Bild son fettes Teil kurz über dem DR Gewicht zu sehen das dann mit runter gelassen wird ... #c


----------



## maesox (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

...mmmmmhhhh|kopfkrat,danke Euch trotzdem mal!!!!!#6Dachte aber trotzdem oder bin mir fast sicher,daß es mittlerweile einige Geräte haben!! 

Mit der Frage ob es überhaupt so Echolote gibt habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet...|bigeyes


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

die andere Frage ist ob man das üüüberhaupt braucht |kopfkrat
wenn du nur im Süßwasser nen büschn los willst, kommst mit sonem "einfachem" Cuda168 schon hin (~90 EUR ) nach oben natürlich dann keine Grenzen gesetzt ....


----------



## maesox (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Na n büschn ist das bei mir auch nicht und außerdem glaube ich daß da ein Cuda für u 100€onen nicht reicht !!!! Die Sprungschicht ist für mich wichtig.

Es ist ja nicht so daß fürs Süßwasser ne Taucherbrille reicht um was zu sehen (schön wärs`s) !!!!!!!


----------



## maesox (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Wird gemacht!!!!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Hallo,

man kann mit einem guten Echolot die Sprungschicht genau erkennen. Allerdings ist die Frequenz und die Leistung entscheidend. Das geht wirklich nicht mit jedem. 

Wir veranstalten demnächst in Paderborn und Berlin eine kostenlose (für Anglerboardmitglieder) Echolotschulung. Mehr Infos gibt es bei den Pressemitteilungen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## maesox (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Vielen Dank Thomas !!!!!

Kann aber leider nich extra nach Paderborn oder Berlin kommen!!|bigeyes

Wie sieht da z.B mit dem Lowrance x-135 aus?? Taugt dat was???


----------



## Barschler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Kannst Dich mal in Verbindung setzen mit Schlageter. Er wird Dir garantiert welche empfehlen können; eventuell auch was darüber erzählen. Macht auch Onlineschulungen. Soweit mir bekannt X-125 u. x-135 von Lowrance sind in der Lage die Sprungschicht darzustellen; wobei x-135 besser da höhere Leistung. Humminbird soll es auch gut hinkriegen mit dem 727. Das sind noch SW-Geräte ohne den farblichen "Schnickschnack" 
Dementsprechend etwas günstiger.

Grüße.


----------



## Barschler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Uups!
Das geht ja fix hier! Ok, hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

wäre supi wenn einer mal Echolotbilder hätte von soner Anzeige ! #h


----------



## maesox (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wäre supi wenn einer mal Echolotbilder hätte von soner Anzeige ! #h


 

....au jaaaaaaaaaa:z#v !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

na* hier *doch schon was raus gegoogelt .... :vik:


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Hi,

ich habe das X-125 von Lowrance in Benutzung und kann mir eine Sprungschicht - soweit sie ausgebildet ist - 1A anzeigen lassen. Dafür muss ich aber die Empfindlichkeit manuell wesentlich höher regeln, als ich das normalerweise im Betrieb in der jeweiligen Situation machen würde. Die Sprungschicht wird dann ganz sauber als durchgehende, dünne Linie auf der jeweiligen Tiefe angezeigt.


----------



## maesox (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Genau Jörg!!!!#6

Daraus ist leider aber nicht ersichtlich ob in der "Echolot-Sprache" Sprungschicht auch Sprungschicht heißt.....

In den Beschreibungen der Geräte über deren Funktionen sollte doch diese Leistung auch vermerkt sein,oder!!??;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Rippal (19. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

@Pilkman

Wie hoch stellst du denn die Empfindlichkeit.
(ich beschäftige mich momentan auch mit dem Thema Echolot und Sprungschicht) Ich habe ein X135.

Danke !!!


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Mein sehr billiges Eagle Cuda 242 hat mir die Sprungschicht auch schon angezeigt, aber diese dafür nötige hohe Empfindlichkeit bringt mir dann zumindest aufm Belly zu viele Störungen ins Bild, aber zum mal kucken auf welcher Tiefe sie ist langt auch das.


----------



## Pilkman (19. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mein sehr billiges Eagle Cuda 242 hat mir die Sprungschicht auch schon angezeigt, aber diese dafür nötige hohe Empfindlichkeit bringt mir dann zumindest aufm Belly zu viele Störungen ins Bild, aber zum mal kucken auf welcher Tiefe sie ist langt auch das.



Norbert hat´s auf den Punkt gebracht: Die für die Anzeige der Sprungschicht notwendige Empfindlichkeit zeigt für den "Normalbetrieb" viel zu viele Störechos. Deshalb fahre ich die Empfindlichkeit in den fraglichen Bereichen einmal stufenweise auf 100% hoch, die evtl. ausgebildete Sprungschicht sehe ich dann je nach Tiefe meist bei ca. 85-95% Empfindlichkeit.
Danach senke ich die Empfindlichkeit für den "Normalbetrieb" wieder ab.


----------



## 63°Nord (20. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Der Garmin Fishfinder 250 zeigt Sprungschichten an (laut eigener Werbung)  Ca. 350 EU`s kostet so ein Ding als schwarz/weiss. Farbe ist erheblich teurer.


----------



## maesox (21. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

*Sehr interessant Leute,vielen Dank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

ich hab nun auch nen Lowrance X125 ...
werd das mal versuchen damit ob ich was zu sehen bekomme ...


----------



## Lump (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Hallo Echolot Spezis, hab da mal ne Frage.
Bei meiner letzten Ostseetour habe ich ein wenig mit meinem Lowrance X135 DF herum experimentiert,nach ein paar änderungen hat sich das Gerät wohl irgendwie aufgehägt,keine ahnung.Plötzlich bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:Bitte kotaktiren Sie Ihren Händler,oder so ähnlich.
Kann,und darf so etwas vorkommen???????? |uhoh:


----------



## SteffenG (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Also ich hab das X125 und bin super zufrieden man muss halt die richtige einstellungen wählen um verschiedene sachen ausführen zu können für die Sprungschicht empfindlichkeit ganz hoch und für den normalen gebrauch um kanten etc. abzufahren wieder runter stellen dann funzt das ganz gut !


----------



## maesox (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welches Echolot mit Sprungschichtanzeige?*

Habe mir nach langem hin u her das Lowrance X-125 besorgt und das mit der Sprungschichtanzeige funktioniert bei hoher Empfindlichkeit ausreichend gut !

*Jungs,ich danke euch nochmals recht herzlich !!!!!*#6#6


@HD4ever

....und zufrieden ??????


----------

